
The Ticket - ubac
https://www.sbnation.com/2019/10/9/20876265/ticket-scalping-world-cup-olympics-final-four
======
etrevino
I want to believe this, but when I read the comments under the article I have
questions. This is one of them that makes me wonder:

"There's also some logical problems with the Augusta part

"That story involves: 1) a highway ramp, 2) a jersey barrier to have been
jumped over, 3) a large cluster of trees to hide in with trees large enough to
produce a fallen log large enough for a person to hide behind, 4) a grassy
area large enough for a helicopter to descend into low enough for the rotor
wash to blow around, and 5) be farther than 2,700 feet from Augusta and thus
run afoul of the reselling restrictions.

"I can find no such location in Augusta, GA."

~~~
skronch
There's plenty of reasons to be skeptical of the article, but this isn't one
of them imo. It's pretty easy to find a few locations that fit that
description, here's one:
[https://goo.gl/maps/GpJLjQBiLHvpQGA1A](https://goo.gl/maps/GpJLjQBiLHvpQGA1A)

(Note: the comment mentions a "jersey barrier", while the article describes a
more generic "highway barricade")

